# Foal rug sizes



## mynutmeg (30 March 2013)

My mare is due early May and I initially hadn't planned on buying any foal rugs, at the very least waiting until the thing is here so I can measure it however given the recent weather if it doesn't warm up towards the end of april I'd like to have at least one rug I can stick on the foal right away if it's cold or wet to get them turned out. Her foaling box is a decent size, thick stone and can be quite cosy and will be deeply bedded with straw - I figure this means unless we're ridiculously cold then it shouldn't need a rug while stabled but if it's wet/cold then it will need one for turnout.
My basic question is what sor of size should I be buying? This is the first foal from the mare but vet said it felt big when he last checked her (about 2 months ago).
Mare is 15'1 cob and dad is 15'3 tb.

Thanks


----------



## HBM1 (30 March 2013)

Most people I know who have rugged a newborn have used dog coats and they tend to fit perfectly.


----------



## mynutmeg (30 March 2013)

That was certainly my thinking - cause they cost about £15 instead of £30-50 but don't have a clue how big


----------



## Polotash (30 March 2013)

My baby (small baby but mum was 15.3 and dad 16.2) was in a 3 foot when she was born, then swiftly into a 3'3 and a 3'6, before overwintering in a 4'3 and then a 5' the following summer. 

All my foal rugs were second hand and only about £15 each...


----------



## Spring Feather (30 March 2013)

Mine are either 3'9 or 4' newborn rugs.  I have the little Horseware foal rugs and I really rate them, however most of them are still brand new in their bags and if you were closer you could borrow one if needed.  Tbh I rarely have to use them but then once we're a couple of weeks into April it starts to turn very hot and dry here, so I only have them in case it might rain some days before they are 3 weeks old.  After this age I don't use rugs on them anymore as they are somewhat 'waterproof' by around 2 weeks old.

If I was you I would source a newborn rug at your local tack shop but I wouldn't buy one until the foal is born, or as the poster above says why don't you look for a used one?  Most people who only have 1 foal won't use these rugs any more so you could pick one up, barely used, for peanuts.  I only have lots as my littlies always come within a few days of each other and I can't leave the farm when I'm on foal watch so I need to have them to hand if necessary.


----------



## Highlands (31 March 2013)

My Goldie has a 24 inch weatherbeta dog coat..... If that helps! Good luck


----------



## mynutmeg (31 March 2013)

Thanks Spring Feather - I think you're over in the states? In which case, yeh little far to lend 

I initially wasn't worrried as she's not due to may but the weather we're still having  - you'd think it was still february!


----------



## CrazyMare (31 March 2013)

My pony foals have always had little dog coats initally. They have been 3-4 months by the time they've made 3ft rugs!


----------



## Amymay (31 March 2013)

You can also get a heat lamp for the stable op.


----------



## mynutmeg (1 April 2013)

Heat lamp wise I can borrow one from yo as he has sheep with lamps. it's more for turnout i'm concerned.


----------

